

What ever happened to the kids in your class that were "scary smart"? - sfrechtling
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1ibmwi/teachers_of_reddit_what_ever_happened_to_the_kids/

======
avifreedman
We had 3-ish in my high school class and as far as I know, they all went into
super nerd science and/or developed/expressed psychiatric issues.

Considering that some fellow classmates (who were smart enough to be in class
with the scary smart) and I regularly gritch to each other that people want to
engage in discussion but refuse to read long emails or otherwise educate
themselves about the topics at hand, I can only imagine how annoying it must
be for the scary-smart to slow down to deal with an average life or
professional conversation about meaty topics where facts and reasoning are
involved.

